# [GUIDE/TOOL] [EASY] PERI: One click root+recovery! (Works with .24!)



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

TF101 and TF101G *Only!* anything else is untested. **Confirmed works on TF101G by post below**
For Windows, tested on windows 7 x64 bit
Your data will be retained, unless you wipe in CWM or something









Initiate project-PERI:
Since there's no one-clicks that I've stumbled across, and many people are asking if this-that etc.. works with .24, I've made an easy one-click (ish) that guides you through it and runs the necessary commands.
Thanks to:
Team Rouge (I used their touch recovery version)
Wolf (For his method to flash recovery!)
Members here for testing help :] (I'm bad about typos...)

Download here (feel free to mirror):
V0.1- Platypus - 13.42MB
Version 0.1
Mirror - Thanks Alan1995
Mirror 2 - Thanks Alan1995

V0.2- Elephant - 13.39MB
Version 0.2
Mirror - Thanks Alan1995
Mirror 2 - Thanks Alan1995
Mirror 3 - Thanks Alan1995

V0.3- Raptor - 13.39MB
Version 0.3 -- Recommended

Just unzip it to a folder anywhere and run the *.bat* file!
Just tested without MicroSD, it works fine, just let the device totally reboot (E.G. don't let any commands run at the splash screen or in recovery.)
Fixed reboot confusion in V0.2 -*Didn't fix in v0.2, Did fix in v0.3 though*

If I did anything wrong, or offended any devs, killed someone's cat, or something else, Please let me know!

Post here with any questions or problems, I tested this and everything worked fine, but still consider it as release candidate 3.
Did it work?
This should do everything needed, and all is included in zip!

If you want to skip any steps that you've already done if you mess up, just unplug the USB and pretend that it isn't throwing 'device not found' errors, then get back to where you were.
If superuser isn't installing but you have recovery, try 'fix permissions' in recovery. -- *Fixed* (hopefully) in V0.2

*Read the readme and run as administrator! Video-tut coming!*
**Also attached to thread.** -- Xda

PERI - Changelog --

```
<br />
[*][B]V0.3[/B]<br />
-- Fixed reboot typo that causes failed reboot<br />
-- Other layout issues and typos<br />
-- [I]Added a Readme, read it[/I]<br />
-- Got angry at video recorder for not working.<br />
-- Raptor<br />
[B]V0.2[/B]<br />
-- Fixed a few layout issues and typos.<br />
-- Added driver autoinstaller for Windows 7. (XP Can still use manual)<br />
-- Updated the SU zip I was using, hopefully fixes fake error messages.<br />
-- Fixed reboot confusion (Reordered command layout)<br />
-- Elephant<br />
<br />
[B]V0.1[/B]<br />
[I]-- Initial Release[/I]<br />
-- Helps you root and install recovery.<br />
-- Simple mostly automated batch script.<br />
-- Driver install guide too!<br />
-- Reboot bug included!<br />
-- Platypus<br />
```
*Tl;DR:* This installs recovery and walks you through rooting your device from total stock. It includes everything you need, download is above.

*If you already have root:* This tool will work on an already rooted tf to install Rouge's latest Touch Recovery (Reads from internal and external) --if you're in a bootloop and can boot into android via-cold-boot, this will fix it! --
So if anyone who's already rooted doesn't mind doing further testing on it that would be great, the more reports the better!

If the superuser.zip isn't giving you root (For whatever reason ) try flashing the attached SuperSU I packed. --xda thread.

--
If I helped, click thanks!

Thing O Doom isn't responsible for bricks, dead cats, or thermonuclear war. (Although I will help you with the first two. Seek a bomb shelter if you experience the third problem.)

The .bat is open-source, download the .zip and take a look at the .bat with notepad++, if you like.

Origonal thread (xda) -- http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1681155


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 30, 2012)

Let me know how it works out if anyone uses it! 
-- Reserved.


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Worked great for me! Thanks a million!


----------



## Woody (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey buddy. Glad to see you over here too. Avatar is different, but I am still that same old Woodrube.


----------



## mipd1980 (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh Man.....Version 4 Just Did it for me....I had been on a CWR Boot loop for the past two days....I Thought that my TF was a Dead One.....Thanks a bunch bro...


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

Very nice, i would get rid of the custom colors in terminal though. Old men like me find it hard to read.

Sent from my EPAD using RootzWiki


----------



## metaaltebbes (Jun 25, 2012)

I have tried for numerous times now,and it does not seem to work for me....it installls the recovery without a glitch,but my tf is still not rooted.WTF to that...Try to install Adaway or some things that need a root,and nothing....I can boot into the recovery,but what's the use??


----------



## metaaltebbes (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry guys,I skipped the manual part because i already had SU installed,now that i installed the superuser zip file it works like a charm!Thanx a bunch from Holland!!!


----------



## zer071 (Jul 21, 2011)

Will this work on newest build ? Just got mine and it had an update already.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## bmctex (Sep 13, 2014)

I just want to pass on my thanks for your efforts. I've wanted to root my TF101 for a long while now. It was running extremely slow.

My experience with the "One Click" was relatively painless. I'm not terribly computer literate though better than average for my age (60).

A couple of things I stumbled on:

1) I was a little confused whether I needed to download and run everything (V0.1, V0.2 and V0.3). Yeah I know, maybe dumb in retrospect. But I finally just ran V0.3 and it worked.

2) I actually ran through the program 3 times before I was successful. My guess is that my transformer wasn't completely, totally, absolutely rebooted before I proceeded.

3) I never did get that recovery screen manually (Press volume down + power. Wait a bit then press volume up). Fortunately you provided the help and it worked that way.

Again.... really great of you to provide this tool. Thanks very much!


----------

